# Champions league February 12 -13



## SmashingTip (Feb 10, 2019)

Manchester United will face Paris SG at Old Trafford Stadium, in Manchester, in the Champions League 1/8-Finals. Manchester United against Paris SG is always the match with big interest, especially during this season. Visit smashingtip.com to read more about hottest UEFA Champions League matches and get your SmashingTip!


----------



## SmashingTip (Feb 10, 2019)

AS Roma will face FC Porto at Olimpico Stadium, in Rome, in the Champions League 1/8-Finals. AS Roma against FC Porto is always the match with big interest, especially during this season. Review our thoughts on this match here below.

*AS Roma*
AS Roma this year is fighting among strongest Italian clubs like Lazio, AC Milan, Inter, Napoli and Juventus. Now in the Serie A Roma stands at 4th position with only 1 loss at home. Roma left the group in Champions League at second place where they played against Real Madrid. As they reached the 1/8 finals, this is already a sign that they worth and strong team.
However, Roma is facing very big troubles, because leaders are injured at this moment and will not help the team. Robin Olsen, K. Manolas, Diego Perotti, C. Under and P. Schick will miss the match due to injuries.
This season Roma is great at shooting from direct free kicks, attacking set pieces and aerial duels. Very likely that they will play possessional football with short passes, control the game on opposition’s half, moreover, play with width and non-aggressive. However, they are facing problems at defending against attacks down the wings, protecting the lead and stopping opponents from creating chances.

*FC Porto*
FC Porto is looking great this season as well, however, their gameplay is not very confident and sometimes very unpredictable. They finished the group stage of Champions League in the first place without any losses, however, some matches were very lucky for them. Even match without possession and control of the game, with 3 shots in goal, they were able to win with 3:2 result. It is either luck or a fantastic realization of all the moments and the right tactic. FC Porto now stands at the 1st place of Primeira Liga, they have the best defense of the league, as conceded only 12 goals per 21 match.
Unfortunately, the next match will be without two great attackers M. Marega and V. Aboubakar, these two involved to 17 goals together. From their absence, the quality of the attack and the number of goals scored may suffer. All other important persons of the team will be on the field and will show their maximum.
Portuguese are great at attacking set pieces, creating scoring chances, aerial duels, defending set pieces and stealing the ball from the opposition. Very likely that Porto will play on their own half, wait for the possibility to counter-attack and play non-aggressive football.

*H2H*
These teams played in Champions League qualification Final at the beginning of 2016/17 season. Of course, the teams have changed a lot since that time, but at that time Porto was a stronger team with 4:1 result in aggregate.

Get your SmashingTip at smashingtip.com.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 10, 2019)

Champions league February 12 -13


----------



## spkutano (Feb 11, 2019)

*Roma vs Porto Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Roma:
Mirante; Karsdorp, Fazio, Marcano, Kolarov; Cristante, De Rossi, Zaniolo; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy

FC Porto
Casillas; Militao, Felipe, Pepe, Telles; Herrera, Pereira, Oliver; Otavio, Tiquinho, Brahimi

Roma will host Porto in the first-leg match of the Champions League round of 16 fixture. The Italian outfit ended as second in their group, behind Real Madrid. Roma lost both matches with the reigning champions, but won three of the remaining four and finished ahead of Viktoria Plzen and CSKA Moscow. The fans are looking for another positive European campaign, but it is clear it will be very hard for Roma to repeat the last season's success. As You probably know, they reached the semifinal of this competition last season. The actual form is mixed, while the inconsistency is a huge problem for coach Eusebio Di Francesco. The Giallorossi have one win, one draw and one defeat on the last three matches in all competitions. They suffered a humiliation in Coppa Italia fixture, losing 7:0 at Fiorentina. Roma played poor on that match, but managed to improve in the next period and shared the points with Milan and beat Chievo with 3:0 on Friday. Stephan El Shaarawy, Edin Dzeko and Aleksandar Kolarov score the goals on that match. Di Francesco has lot of injury issues ahead of this match. Central defender Kostas Manolas will miss the game and that's a big problem for the Italian club. That's not all - youngster Cengiz Under remain sidelined, while goalkeeper Robin Olsen, Patrick Shick and Diego Perotti are rated as doubtful.

Porto have good memories from Stadio Olimpico. They managed to beat Roma 3:0 in the second-leg match from the 2016/17 Champions League playoffs and qualified for the group stage of the competition instead of the Italian club. It was a controversial match with two red cards for Roma players, though the guests deserved the victory and the progress. Porto will try to repeat the success. Their actual European campaign was very good. Porto won five of their six matches in the group. The Portuguese side beat twice Galatasaray and Lokomotiv Moscow, while earned four points in two matches against Schalke. What is important for my pick, Porto have scored and conceded on five of those six games. The actual form isn't at desired level. Porto showed some weaknesses in domestic Primeira after two consecutive draws away from home with Vitoria Guimaraes and Moreirense. They also suffered elimination in the Taca da Liga from Sporting Lisboa. The last results surely affected the players confidence. Coach Sergio Conceicao has some additional issues. Two important players - Vincent Aboubakar and Moussa Marega - are out injured. That's not all as Jesus Corona is suspended for the first-leg match, following recent UEFA decision.

*Roma vs Porto Prediction:*

I expect both teams to score at Olimpico. Roma play at home and they will go for the victory here. I expect an offensive approach from Dzeko and his teammates. Porto, meanwhile, could take advantage from that fact. Plus, key defender Manolas and goalkeeper Olsen are struggling with injuries. At the end I will mention that Porto have scored and conceded in five of the six group matches in the Champions League.

*Roma vs Porto Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.75 with Bet365


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 11, 2019)

Among the best couples that the draw for the Champions League's 16th is undoubtedly Manchester United - Paris Zen Zermen. Some time ago we would say that the French are clearly the favorite in these two games, but the change of technical leadership to the "red devils" and the advent of coach have radically changed the data. Depending on the absence of Touchel in Paris, as he will be deprived of the services of players like Neimar and Kavani, then the first reason belongs to Manchester United
*MANCHESTER UNITED vs PARIS SAINT GERMAIN @@ +0 Ah MANCHESTER UNITED, odds 1.62    *

Less commercial, but equally important, the game of "Olivio" in relation to the above, since Roma host Porto in the eternal city. Of the most unpredictable teams, that of Die Francesco, but for two or three years now seems to have a star in the Champions League. Let's not forget that last year he was missing so that the "gialos" will reach the final of the event. Against them Porto, which is not in the best of the last, as it has difficulty winning in the championship and all this has affected it in the field of psychology. Because of the seat, the Roma will put pressure on and have the lead
*AS ROMA vs FC PORTO @@  +0 Ah AS ROMA, odds 1.50*


----------



## spkutano (Feb 12, 2019)

*Tottenham vs Borussia Dortmund Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Tottenham:
Lloris; Alderweireld, Sanchez, Vertonghen; Trippier, Dier, Winks, Rose; Eriksen, Moura, Son

Borussia Dortmund:
Burki; Piszczek, Weigl, Diallo, Hakimi; Dahoud, Witsel; Sancho, Phillip, Guerreiro; Gotze

Tottenham Hotspur will host Borussia Dortmund in the first leg of their Champions League last-16 tie. The Spurs finished as second in their group, behind Barcelona. They have secured knock-out stage with a dramatic 1:1 draw with Barcelona at Camp Nou in the last round. Tottenham had a balanced record of two wins, two draws and two defeats in six group matches. The actual form is good, they are in series of three victories in domestic Premier League. Tottenham won 2:1 against Watford, 1:0 against Newcastle and 3:1 against Leicester City last weekend. The last results should be respected even more as two key players - Harry Kane and Dele Alli - were sidelined through injuries. Manager Mauricio Pochettino is doing a great job and I believe the fans are pleased. He is once again facing lot of injury issues ahead of this match. The already mentioned Harry Kane and Dele Alli are both back in training, but they are not expected to play in this match. Despite the last good results, their absence is a huge handicap as they are irreplaceable. Eric Dier, who missed the last match with Leicester City through illness, is rated as doubtful. Ben Davies remains sidelined, while Erik Lamela will be assessed after he missed the Sunday's encounter due to injury.

Borussia Dortmund are playing an excellent season. They are leaders in domestic Bundesliga, five points ahead of their biggest rivals Bayern Munich. Dortmund were also good in Europe so far. They finished top of their group obtaining four victories in sex matches. Borussia had some impressive results - 4:0 against Atletico Madrid and 3:0 against Monaco. The actual form isn't at the highest level, they have two draws on the last two league matches. Dortmund shared the points with Eintracht Frankfurt (1:1), while last weekend they played an efficient match with Hoffenheim that ended 3:3. Borussia had a three-goal lead thanks to Jadon Sancho, Mario Gotze and Raphael Guerreiro. England winger Sancho, at 18 years and 321 days, is now the youngest player to score eight Bundesliga goals in his career. But Hoffenheim players didn't give up and made a memorable comeback. Dortmund conceded three times and inexplicably surrendered in the finish of the match after completely dominating for more than an hour. I believe the fans want to forget that game as soon as possible. Coach Lucien Favre surely gave a 'good lesson' to his players. For this match he will be missing Marco Reus who has sustained a muscle tear and will be out for at least 10 days. Manuel Akanji is also sidelined. 

*Tottenham vs Borussia Dortmund Prediction*:

Both teams played efficient matches last weekend. Tottenham won 3:1 against Leicester City on Sunday. However, the Spurs showed big defensive weaknesses during the match. The opponents missed few clear chances, including a penalty. Borussia definitely have the quality to take the chances which the Foxes wasted. Dortmund played a 3:3 draw with Hoffenheim on Saturday. Ass You could see, both Tottenham and Dortumd have scored three goals during the weekend, but also failed to keep clean sheet. Considering these facts, I expect both teams to score at Wembley. 

*Tottenham vs Borussia Dortmund Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.67 with William Hill


----------



## bgghost (Feb 12, 2019)

*Manchester United vs PSG*
A sure win for the home team, two of the biggest PSG's stars are missing the game (Neimar + Kavani + Thomas Meunier), Man Un on the other side are rolling. So my tip is 100% home win @ 2.30 with bet365, you can even try AH (-1.0;-1.5) @ 3.70 or a super secure banker AH (0;-0,5) @ 1.97


----------



## spkutano (Feb 13, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Roma vs Porto Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.75 with Bet365


Roma vs Porto 2:1


----------



## spkutano (Feb 14, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Tottenham vs Borussia Dortmund Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.67 with William Hill



Tottenham vs Borussia Dortmund 3:0


----------

